

Justin.tv Unifies Twitter, Facebook, MySpace, And Their Own Chat - abstractbill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/justin-tv-unified-chat/

======
danhak
I predict that a lot of websites (my own included) will be re-inventing this
wheel in the coming months. Maybe this is an opportunity for an enterprising
hacker to put together the canonical Facebook-Twitter-MySpace communication
mash-up and open it up with a powerful API?

